# An RV for Drummer!



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Who says all RVs are too big for UK roads? 
Well I haven't seen one this small before.......Drummer, this one's definitely for you! :lol: :lol:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/American-Dodg...ryZ14256QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Linda  

perhaps one of the RV boys should buy it and tow it behind to use as a run-around...that would be something to see :lol: 

That is shorter than my camper if the details are to be believed 8O 

MHS...Rob


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Rob  

Nah, Tow the mini RV as extra accommodation for the kids then add the runabout on the back.

Double towing is commonplace in the States :lol: 

BTW, will we see you at Newbury?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> Double towing is commonplace in the States


So is a double big Mac Linda and look at what that has done to their waistlines :lol:



> BTW, will we see you at Newbury?


Yes, I will be there on Saturday/Sunday 8)

MHS...Rob


----------

